# APC v Super Degreaser?



## JordanTypeR (Mar 13, 2010)

Right, this is probably just a very simple question and I'm probably just being thick but...

What's the difference between APC and a degreaser?

Which will work best in door shuts etc, and on tyres and arches?


----------



## gregb (Feb 1, 2009)

APC for shuts etc, degreaser for arches.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

APC will work fine and can be had for ~£1 in tesco and asda etc.


----------



## JordanTypeR (Mar 13, 2010)

Yeah I've already got some g101 that I use for pretty much everything but see in a lot of write ups that people use degreaser, that's all.

Is there much difference in terms of cleaning ability?


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

APC is more of all around cleaner, hence the name. I think Super degreaser is more of a dedicated cleaner towards cleaning more oily grimy bits like the engine bay and arches etc.


----------



## fizzle86 (Apr 1, 2010)

Used surfex hd today for first time on a ten year old car's petrol cap after using apc 3 times and the surfex defo made a difference on its first go an its cheap enough too!


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

JordanTypeR said:


> Yeah I've already got some g101 that I use for pretty much everything but see in a lot of write ups that people use degreaser, that's all.
> 
> Is there much difference in terms of cleaning ability?


G101 is _very_ powerful, but its strength can be altered via dilution. In terms of power, it's actually closer to a degreaser than an all purpose cleaner so you should use it with care on trims and more delicate areas: I'd generally not use it for interior use whereas an all purpose cleaner will be fine on interiors.

Meguiar's All Purpose Cleaner is massively versatile and we do sometimes use it under the engine bay if a car only has light soiling. Ideal for shuts etcetera too but also great for dashboards, fabric seats and the like.

Super Degreaser is much stronger, ideal for arches, actually quite useful on wheels, and I like it on shuts too. Obviously it's also great under the bonnet and also for scrubbing tyre sidewalls: a crucial aspect oft overlooked before tyre dressings are applied.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

G101 = Multi Purpose Cleaner

SD = Heavy Duty TFR

Hope that helps!


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

The Doctor said:


> SD = Heavy Duty TFR
> 
> Hope that helps!


If we're talking about Meguiar's Super Degreaser, it's totally different to a TFR: compared the MSDS: they contain completely different chemicals.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

John @ PB said:


> If we're talking about Meguiar's Super Degreaser, it's totally different to a TFR: compared the MSDS: they contain completely different chemicals.


Its really is just like a TFR type product tuned towards heavy degreasing, honestly!

Infact if you go off the MSDS its actually sounds more similar to many heavy duty floor cleaner chemicals.

America like to call TFR degreaser thats all.


----------



## jomo (Jul 31, 2010)

What APC do most people buy from Asda Tesco's, nearly out of what i have now (not that i remember what i'm using!)


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Dasiy from Tesco and Asda own brand too whatever it's called.


----------



## A.B (Feb 8, 2010)

Asda's brand apc is Stardrops.


----------



## A.B (Feb 8, 2010)

Homebargains sell stardrops apc also, here is a photo of the product http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=159304


----------



## swissvat (Feb 17, 2011)

G101 is wierd its amazing on some things ,useless on others I'd agree with John @PB tbh.
I only use it for cleaning the oven though!!


----------

